# Bob



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2018)

Bought new Walther ccp m2 and find it very difficult rack the slide. Spoken w Walther, checked springs. Still difficult, not just for me but friends too.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thats odd, I've never handled one but from the reviews I've read about the pistol was reported to have a softcoil system, and be very easy to rack with it's relatively light recoil spring as one of it's major selling points.

Do you and your friends have any physical infirmities? Was it easier to rack at first but harder now, or has it always been hard to rack, and hard to rack compared to what?

You may want to go back to the store where you bought it and ask if you can rack the slide on a demo model to compare?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Wondering if the common newbie racking grip was used (thumb and side of index finger on back serrations).


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Try locking it back and leaving it open overnight, it never worked for me, but I have heard someone else suggest it before. Shooting it is another "Fix"

I have two Walther PPX, a 9 MM and a 40. They seem fine.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Try this.
Don't pull the slide back.
Hold the slide firmly and push the drip forward..
Then let the slide go.

AFS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's good advice!


----------

